# Cavaliers @ Raptors, Nov. 22nd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-cavs-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0188.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0393.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0900.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0646.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0172.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, The Score_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 11 -- 22 November 2006​
Cavaliers (8-3) @ Raptors (2-8)
_LeBron James netted 15 points, 9 rebounds, and 3 steals--a subpar performance from the star--in a close victory over the Memphis Grizzlies on Tuesday, putting the Cleveland Cavaliers to 8-3 on the season. The Cavaliers feature arguably the best player in the NBA but have the worst starting back court in the league in Damon Jones and David Wesley. For the Toronto Raptors to beat the Cavs they need to exploit the Cavs' lack of defense and shooting. The Raptors are coming home from an abysmal Western road trip in which they went 0-5. The Raptors hope to regroup at the Air Canada Centre where they play two of their next three games before heading back out on the road. I'm projecting that Sam has an epiphany and starts Nesterovic against Ilgauskas--something any sane coach would do._​</td></table>​


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Ill be at this game tomorrow. First game of my 7 game minipack. I hope its also the first game of a nice win streak.

I think the best thing to do here is let Lebron do his thing, but try and shut down the other players.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

my College was selling tickets for this game at 30 bucks a pop


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The funny thing is that Lebron aside, I think this team is nothing spectacular, I mean everybody else on the raps should be better than any cavs not name lebron


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a feeling the Raps will take this one. They're due for a win.


----------



## VCdunkking (Nov 22, 2006)

you are too optimistic.....Cleveland is the best team in the east right now and raptors is the worst


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

well damon jones has a pretty big night yesterday and almost single handedly stoped any chance of a come from behind win vs memphis. IMO the key to winning this game is our bench if ours can out play theirs we could win but it will be hard


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Th Cavs are going to be playing the second game of a back to back, this is a game Toronto can win!


I like the Fred Jones vs. David Wesley match-up, this could be a game that Jones gets it going(he has stunk lately). I also think that this is a good game to continue to get Bargs big minutes.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

VCdunkking said:


> you are too optimistic.....Cleveland is the best team in the east right now and raptors is the worst



WOW....we have a new fan on the Raptors board :sigh:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

girlfriend has tickets to the game. i am going to be in the air on my way back to TO for this one. 

i think Gooden is going to have a good game tonight a la Boozer.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Eric Snow is probably starting, not DJ. For whatever reason when I checked the boxscore from the Cleveland/Memphis game it had Jones as the starter. Looks as though he played about as much as Snow, but Snow was the starter. Not all that important, but still.


...a win might be nice.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i hope we can impose our will on the cavs. we're communicating a little better now than we were even 10 days ago, imo, and i hope it'll take another step forward tonight. 

i guess z is one of those players who we acquired nesterovic to defend, and i hope he gets real minutes on him tonight (not 5). in terms of imposing our will, though, i think we can make do with garbajosa on z and still manage to run the cavs into the ground. i don't know if this'll be the case tonight and i don't exactly have any empirical data to back my thought, but it seems like euro players tend to neutralize each other's effectiveness more often than when they're checking americans. it's a little bizarre. i might be wrong, i probably am, but how else to explain how memo looked against us in utah? what did he shoot, like 30%? 4-15 or whatever? that happens more often than you think, imo.

but we'll see what happens tonight. i'll be shaking my pompoms to get us back on track (that'll work for sure).

peace


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This is either the game that we get back on track, or the game that pushes Bryan to make a trade.

I'd be happy with either, really. We really need to package players for a legit wing scorer, SOON.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr_B said:


> my College was selling tickets for this game at 30 bucks a pop



Mine too. Let's hope the Raps get tough at home tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

well, Cavs not having Hughes is good for us, we can have both parker and Mo on Lebron either at the same time or tag team.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Being a Cavaliers fan here we are scared to face you for two reasons. Ford vs Snow/DJ/Wesley, whom ever attempts to guard him will be a lost cause. Another reason, if you run a screen and roll with Zydrunas on Bosh, Bosh will eat him up all day and night. 

Big Z gave up huge #'s to Etan Thomas and Eddy Curry (yikes)


With Larry Hughes being out we are at mercy to your athletic ability at guard, it all comes down to Gooden/Bron and if DJ can find that hot stroke. 

Good Luck,

Plus its a back to back home and away.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rumour floating around that Mo Pete might miss this game, thus giving up his iron-man status.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

let me guess how this is gonna go....

- Big Z and Gooden will abuse us on the glass and in the paint

- Lebron will have atleast 3 highlight reel dunks, near triple double numbers

- Donyell, Damon Jones and Wesley will be wide open for threes all night

- Verajao (sp.) will come off the bench and get near 10 boards


The Raps should be down from begining to the end, lose by 10. I love Basketball and the Raptors, but I don't think I've ever been so pesimistic about this team.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Rumour confirmed. According the Sportsnet MoPete is going to sit this game out. Damn, it sucks to see MoPete's streak end, but it had to end sooner or later right? Come on Raptors, let's win tonight and turn this losing streak around.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm afraid of the Garbo-Z match up, what is Z? Like a foot taller than Gargo?


yikes


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This game and the next 2 (atl, ind) are winnable, although ATL are doing really well and indy are a above .500 team

I don't see us beating NO and Dallas, if we don't win these 3 games, we won't win another game in november.

Next month doesn't get that much easier either, I think 8/16 games are winnable but realistically looks like we will be lucky to run away with 5-6 Ws.

argh, the life of a raps fan...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm afraid of the Garbo-Z match up, what is Z? Like a foot taller than Gargo?
> 
> 
> yikes


As I said in the game preview, if there is one night where there is no excuse not to use Rasho, it's tonight.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm afraid of the Garbo-Z match up, what is Z? Like a foot taller than Gargo?
> 
> 
> yikes



Etan Thomas ate up Z, I dont think size advantage has any matter in Zydrunas's game anymore.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol, I turn on the game and what do I see? Chris Bosh knocking down a tray! Chris Bosh for threeeeeeee. Timeout CLE.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

T.j running the team nice from jump!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

and 1....nice "J"


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This crowd needs to give its head a shake and get into this game. 

Do they not realize that this is one of the most impressive first quarters we've seen at the ACC?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps at 79%

Fire Mike Brown? 

Suffocating the Cavs on D.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice trash tip, BIG bosh!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can we play the rest of our games at the ACC? Pretty please?

Raps up 15, dominant first quarter.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Joey's looking strong out there. TJ got a little too quick for himself. And it's too bad they didn't get that foul in before LJ shot.

Great first Q though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

8 assists for the Raps, who are shooting 74%, but more importantly have forced the Cavs to shoot 35%.

Hard to watch the Cavs score 6 in the last minute, though.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn, Mago's forcing it a bit but that was a nice O rebound and strong bucket with the foul.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

shookem said:


> Damn, Mago's forcing it a bit but that was a nice O rebound and strong bucket with the foul.


Nothing is nicer to see than Mago crashing the boards after his own miss and finishing strongly plus the foul.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps reserves looking good.

Bargs getting minutes.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

SickGame said:


> Nothing is nicer to see than Mago crashing the boards after his own miss and finishing strongly plus the foul.


That and seeing the whole unit play strong, Jorge and Joey both are playing like beasts right now (although Jorge should drive more when he's got his defender coming in on him).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps getting some fugly calls right now.

Sideshow Bob usually plays well against us. Hopefully we can contain him and not him go Andris Biedrins on us.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

a gibson & Tj matchup would be nice w/ Damon jones & Bosh & Tucker!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bargs got an assist!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon is a stone cold killer this season.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

This last minute or so has been terrible.

8-0 run by the Cavs, Raps looking WEAK

giving back their big lead!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Strange how we start to give up a lead a little and our team always seems to show its immaturity, jacking up poor shots.

Good timeout by Sam.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Does Ilgauskas ever stop *****ing?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

block! Loving this Tx style ball


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps shooting cold, Cavs shooting hot.

47-47


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

The same old raps again...strange how they always forget how to execute on offense after they have a lead....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I should be upset, but Damon is giving a 3 clinic out there!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Peaks and valleys. Raps energy back up, lead regained.

Both teams are going to be tired in the second half. Smarter team will win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think we did a good job defending James in the half. Of his five baskets at least two were the kind only the gifted can make, and it's good to see us forcing him to take that kind of shot.

Cavs doing a good job swinging the ball out of the doubles James is drawing, and occasionally playing good defense.

Garbo playing good D but not shooting well. I hate to repeat myself but I'd like to see Rasho in the game more often.

Bargs actually got 10 minutes in the half. 20 for the game?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

What was our biggest lead? 19?
Now only up by four.. :nonono:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

JS03 said:


> What was our biggest lead? 19?
> Now only up by four.. :nonono:


 The Cavs coaching staff must have called the Jazz's coaching staff for advice.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh getting to the line at will tonight.


----------



## VCdunkking (Nov 22, 2006)

hope there won't be a break down at 4th quarter again


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

How can you not love Anthony Parker?

Good O, good D, a model of consistency.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ runs himself into corners a lot. It's one thing to lead the break, but you can't run to the baseline, stop, hold the ball, and expect to make a good pass.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh is Mr. Windex tonight. Good to see.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Strange that James has faded into the background this quarter.

I guess you have to expect that when you're playing 100 or so games a year, over 40 minutes a night.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Somebody's going to give Varejao $8M a year, and he'd be worth every penny.

Nice move by Golden Graham.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps haven't had a call go their way... this quarter? Ugh.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it my imagination or does Marshall always play a little dirty against the Raps? Lots of elbows.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joey Graham looks good.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello (hello, hello)... is there anybody _out_ there?

C'mon guys, get posting.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Joseph is really getting to the line.

Nice to see.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Boom! Freddy with the triple off the broken play.

Raps up 5.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Joseph is really getting to the line.
> 
> Nice to see.


Probably not good of me to say after singling out Marshall, but good to see Joey putting the forearm into King James.

Good defense by Bargnani on Marshall.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Raps got a break, a fast break opportunity from cavs turned into a 3 for the raps....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

On the replay, James faked the foul. Joey didn't do much.

Good rebound by Bargs in the trees.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Anybody notice Jose Calderon leading the troops?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bargs looks good! Good D, nice block. Had a rebound in traffic, man-ing up on Marshall. Looks good. I like.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon not afraid to take the three. I'd be fine with him finishing out the quarter.

Good offensive board by Joey Graham.

Bosh's butterfingers are a little frustrating.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Joey's really hitting the boards and getting rewarded.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

That Fred Jones 3pt brick was perhaps the most ill advised shot ive ever seen in my life.

Just horrible. He should be benched just for that.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Cavs are flat.

Calderon was pesky as hell on LeBron right there. Almost came up with the steal.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the updates guys!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hmmm. Bargs still on the floor. Nice.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rest assured we won't get any calls our way for the rest of the game.

Need to play smart.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Rest assured we won't get any calls our way for the rest of the game.
> 
> Need to play smart.


lol

Right on cue.

Foul on Graham, charge on Bosh, goaltending on Graham.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Would be nice to see AP back on down the stretch..


----------



## BeautifulStruggle (Jun 30, 2006)

I see that Joey is having a good game, how does he look? Is he smooth or does he still look too mechanical? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

You just know cavs are getting all the calls donw the stretch...but I think that was graham's fault, that shot was obviously short....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

BeautifulStruggle said:


> I see that Joey is having a good game, how does he look? Is he smooth or does he still look too mechanical? Thanks in advance.


Good, playing hard, hustling, trying to stay in front of his man on D, attacking the rim and taking good shots on O. All-around nice performance for JG.

Ford in the game... don't know if that's a good decision.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps liking the three-pointer again.

2:52

Four point game for Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Good, playing hard, hustling, trying to stay in front of his man on D, attacking the rim and taking good shots on O. All-around nice performance for JG.
> 
> Ford in the game... don't know if that's a good decision.


 Nice to see that Joey Graham's shown lots of improvement from last year.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good to see Tj shot still falling late in the 4th....good win tonight! over to the Rockets/Wiz game


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> good to see Tj shot still falling late in the 4th....good win tonight! over to the Rockets/Wiz game


 We won?!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ scores! 2/3 off the bench down the stretch. He's got "onions" to be taking these shots.

Raps up 8 with about 1.5 mins to go.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh just hit the deck HARD. Playing it tough inside... but (naturally) he pops back up.

Another three for the Raps... miss.

Bosh catches the LBJ airball... game?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Finally!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Lol that was hilarious...cavs trying to foul and couldn't...lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This game is o'va! 95-87 with less than 30 left in the game.

Big nights for Bosh, Graham, Bargnani.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

lol Jyd On the bench wearing his raptor jersey btw when did the raps get a new P.a announcer?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps holding the Cavs to 12 points in the last quarter on about 22% shooting. Nice.

Big win for the sellout home crowd.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!

Haven't said that in a long time...


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

we need to cancel road games


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> lol Jyd On the bench wearing his raptor jersey btw when did the raps get a new P.a announcer?


^ Maybe Herbie has a cold or something. I'd be shocked if he was replaced.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

*RAPTORS WIN RAPTORS WIN RAPTORS WIN!*

It feels soooooooo good to be able to say that.

And infront of a full house at the ACC too!

 :cheers:


----------



## BeautifulStruggle (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the updates Speedy, much better than keeping track on nba.com


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

'bout time, Woooh Raps win!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Hopefully Sam can continue to feed the minutes to Bargs and Joey.

Bargs has been gifted 20+ mins the past two games, and I think the production is showing. Obviously the scoreboard is his friend with the spike in minutes, but his general play on the court has looked better, and with more consistency behind it. Settling on the jumpers, taking it to the hoop, getting to the line, and playing better D (albeit in patches still). Lends a hand to the school of thought which suggests bench minutes = unproductive.

Nice to see Joey play well. Hopefully Sam can continue to find some consistent minutes for him, even with Mo coming back into the equation. Some nice hustle by Grahambo - hitting the boards, attacking the rim, getting to the line. Defense was handy as well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

What a tremendous win. 

Tough defense. 

Joey puts together his most impressive game yet, for me. His defense on Lebron was all you could ask. He was aggressive on offense and looked like he belonged out there.

Very good point guard play.

Bargnani baby. Looks like he's ready to go and Mitchell will ride him alongside Bosh. I liked what I saw on both sides of the court except for a few minor errors. This kid's going to be special.

Established a pretty constant attack despite a pretty stingy Cavs defense. 

Wonderful opening quarter and we closed it out in the 4th against Lebron's Cavs.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice win and all but don't concern you guys that the raps botched 16pt and 19pt leads vs Utah & Cleavland?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> Nice win and all but don't concern you guys that the raps botched 16pt and 19pt leads vs Utah & Cleavland?


 Of course it concerns us.

But we finally won. Just let us revel in our joy for now. :cheers:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> Nice win and all but don't concern you guys that the raps botched 16pt and 19pt leads vs Utah & Cleavland?


it's a game of some pretty big runs, though we do need to continuing to improve our (shooting) consistency. but these were the two conference leaders at the end of the day.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> it's a game of some pretty big runs, though we do need to continuing to improve our (shooting) consistency. but these were the two conference leaders at the end of the day.


Yeah, hanging around with both these teams is an accomplishment for us at this point in the season.

Hopefully we can ride this momentum into the Atlanta Public Library on Friday.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. Lebron nearly had a triple double tonight. Just 2 assists away.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Hopefully we can ride this momentum into the Atlanta Public Library on Friday.


*chirp* *chirp* *chrip*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, we won.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Varaejo sucks. I'm sorry, but how many times did he get away with fouling Bosh, only to put his hands up like nothing happened? Or flop like a mother****er either on offense or defense? But he did hustle the hell out of us, especially on the offensive glass. Which brings me to my next point...

We got absolutely murdered rebounding, I haven't even looked at the numbers but I'm positive they got around 20 more boards than we did for the game. We played some pretty solid defense, but couldn't collect the rebounds for our lives. The Cavs repeatedly got second, third, even fourth chances, and in crunch time that's just unacceptable. The Raptors played good enough D to come away with the win, but we wouldn't have given up that 19 point lead had we rebounded correctly all game.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

We should celebrate Pape Sow's birthday 82 times a year!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> We got absolutely murdered rebounding, I haven't even looked at the numbers but I'm positive they got around 20 more boards than we did for the game.


:angel:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Another thing... Chuck and Leo were talking about how the Raptors could really use a Varaejo or a Millsap, dude that just comes in the game, hustles his *** off and bangs the **** out of the offensive glass... and that got me thinking, isn't Humphries supposed to be that guy for us, or shouldn't we at least be developing him into that guy off the bench? In the Utah game for example, he came in and dunked three times for 6 easy points. He's one of the better rebounders on the team too.

I guess Bargnani's taking his minutes now though.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> ^ Maybe Herbie has a cold or something. I'd be shocked if he was replaced.


Apparently he's adopting a child in Africa..

Serious.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Apparently he's adopting a child in Africa..
> 
> Serious.


Figured.

If you asked me who the next person would be to adopt a disadvantaged African child, after Angelina Jolie and Madonna, I would've guessed Herbie Kuhn.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I was impressed by Graham. I thought he played well though he took a couple of ill-advised shots. I did like his defense, though, because he played James really well in spots.

I Bargnani showed flashes of goodness. I esp. liked his drive to the hoop in the 2nd or 3rd (can't remember, but he got fouled on the play, too). I'm kinda hoping both of these guys put together a string of games like this with constant, little improvement.

Rebounding was horrid. I feel bad for Bosh.

I'm glad they pulled out a win, though. It was good to not be depressed at the end of the game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was surprised to see Rasho DNP

How was TJ this game? How was his D? Did the raps run with him on the break? I noticed we only had like 7 fast break points. Argh (Not blaming TJ, just pointing out that we are 'supposed' to be a run and gun)

Gnani got big minutes finally, what's the scouting report on him? His box score is ok for a rookie, I kinda thought he would score more though, but I'm happy seeing that he crashed the boards, did he drive to the basket alot? I only see 1 FTA.

Big game by graham from what I see in the box and from the replies

Big game by Bosh, he had 6 assists, 4 more and that woulda been a triple double for him.

How was AP? Garbo? Was he able to defend Z well afterall?

I hear alot of good things about Jose on the board, but his boxscore is quite unimpressive, can soembody fill me in what happened?

Did Fred Jones keep jacking treys and ill advised shot alot again?

I'm concerned about the turnovers, we had like doubled cav's TO, 15!!! I don't see alot of people comment about that here. What happened!?!?!?!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

A few of the turnovers were on charges... a couple BS calls but what can you do.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Seemed like it was an exciting game, i was only half watching and doing homework at the same time.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

15 turnovers isn't terrible. One thing that no one really does mention is that under Sam Mitchell, this team hasn't turned the ball over much at all. Always near the top of the league, averaging about 13 TOs per game if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Varaejo looks like the wwe wrestler Carlito


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i loved the fourth quarter lineup. it's a little surprising given how many things sam does that are taken straight from the textbook, almost like he suffers from a lack of creativity at times, but this is one exception imo. in fact, i don't know of many coaches at all who would've looked to play four bench players (bargnani, jones, calderon and graham) alongside the superstar during the crunch time of such an important game. what's more, it didn't even seem like tj, parker and garbajosa were sitting. it was just that they weren't on the floor. 

joey was having a good game in particular, and sam decided to reward him for it. bargnani was looking dangerous out there (at points), and sam decided to reward him for it. jones was rotating on defense like no raptor player i can remember, and sam decided to reward him for it. calderon wasn't exactly dominating the game, but what's the use in changing anything when the *team* is playing so well as a _unit_?

i think sam deserves some credit for that. he could've taken a lot of flack had we lost. but it speaks to our depth, too.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Another thing... Chuck and Leo were talking about how the Raptors could really use a Varaejo or a Millsap, dude that just comes in the game, hustles his *** off and bangs the **** out of the offensive glass... and that got me thinking, isn't Humphries supposed to be that guy for us, or shouldn't we at least be developing him into that guy off the bench? In the Utah game for example, he came in and dunked three times for 6 easy points. He's one of the better rebounders on the team too.
> 
> I guess Bargnani's taking his minutes now though.


Humphries wasn't dressed - ankle injury I think. He is that guy for us - hustle, rebounds, strength, dunks.

I can't help but think that a big line of Bosh, Bargs, and Hump could be VERY potent a couple of years down the road


----------

